# Anti-theft alarm on Touareg



## olsonjs (Aug 9, 2002)

Does anyone understand how the anti-theft alarm is SUPPOSED to work? Mine keeps going off, sometimes with me and sometimes with, for example, the guy at the garage, and I cannot determine what is setting it off....


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (olsonjs)*

You must be inadvertently hitting the red panic button on the side of the key fob....setting off the alarm
Cy


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_You must be inadvertently hitting the red panic button on the side of the key fob....setting off the alarm
Cy

OR ...
Unlocking the Touareg with the key [while the alarm is active]
and not getting the key into the ignition within 15 seconds.
... ELSE ...


----------



## olsonjs (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (cybulman)*

Thanks -- I'll watch more carefully. It might be the panic button. 
I've been having a problem with the car spontaneously re-locking, from a few seconds to a minute or so after I unlock it (with the buttons on the key). I think some of the problem with the alarm may be that, once the car has spontaneously re-locked itself, pulling the door handle or doing various other things may be enough to set off the alarm. If I can get the dealer to figure out and correct the "spontaneous re-locking", the alarm problem may go away.
Jim


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (olsonjs)*

The car will relock itself if you unlock it and do not open a door. Not sure of the time to relock. Probably 30 or 45 seconds. Very common feature on cars.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The car will relock itself if you unlock it and do not open a door. Not sure of the time to relock. Probably 30 or 45 seconds. Very common feature on cars. 

More like 15 seconds to relock, if no door opened.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_More like 15 seconds to relock, if no door opened.

Thanks. I've never timed it but when I wash the car with the key in my pocket, I've unlocked it and had it relock.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (spockcat)*

Mine relocks at around 15 seconds...

IMPORTANT : There is one deadly mistake anyone can make...open the door with the keyfob and throw keys, phone and stuff etc... in from pasenger side or on seat and pass the auto relock timing.
Cy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Mine relocks at around 15 seconds...

IMPORTANT : There is one deadly mistake anyone can make...open the door with the keyfob and throw keys, phone and stuff etc... in from pasenger side or on seat and pass the auto relock timing.
Cy

But if you open the passenger door, it shouldn't relock itself. At least mine doesn't. It is only if you don't open any door that it relocks.
The car will relock if you open the hatch, throw something in and then close the hatch (if the car was locked in the first place).


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (spockcat)*

Mine relocks Spock...I do it all the time because it is closest to the house door, and I put in files, papers, office stuff etc...but I always remember to take my key.
Perhaps this is also an MFI setting.
Cy


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
But if you open the passenger door, it shouldn't relock itself. At least mine doesn't. It is only if you don't open any door that it relocks.
The car will relock if you open the hatch, throw something in and then close the hatch (if the car was locked in the first place).

Absolutely true, this is how it works. Anything else seems to be a mulfunction.
And it's not a MFI setting, mine is set at "auto unlock" and "auto lock" and it works just like that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_Absolutely true, this is how it works. Anything else seems to be a mulfunction.
And it's not a MFI setting, mine is set at "auto unlock" and "auto lock" and it works just like that.

I always suspected Cy had a major malfunction







(really Cy, just kidding)


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I always suspected Cy had a major malfunction







(really Cy, just kidding)

I think he keeps buying wrong spanakopitta....







(kidding as well...)


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (spockcat)*

Ok Guys a "malfunction" of the mind is what it was...I checked it out and you are RIGHT!
Sorry !
Cy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_...Unlocking the Touareg with the key [while the alarm is active] and not getting the key into the ignition within 15 seconds.


This is only a consideration if the remote key fob has lost its association with the vehicle, perhaps as a result of the lock or unlock buttons being pressed too many times when the driver was way out of reception range of the vehicle. It is not a consideration otherwise. You can test this statement out quite easily:
1) Lock your truck by pressing the button on the remote key fob.
2) Unlock your truck by pressing the button on the remote key fob.
3) Open a door, and wait. Nothing will happen.
It is only when the remote key fob fails to unlock the vehicle, and you use the key blade to unlock the door, that you have to get the key into the ignition and get the vehicle started within 15 seconds.
Concerning Rudolph's original question, which was "Why is my alarm going off?", the best place to start troubleshooting is to look at the history that the vehicle keeps of what has set off the alarm. This can be found in the J393 Central Control Module for the Comfort System, at address 46. Measured Value Block 017 records the reason for the last 4 activations of the alarm system. The technician should look at that MVB, and that will reveal what has been triggering the alarm. The possible causes are listed below, in the VAG-COM label file I wrote for this controller.
;
018,0,Cause (source) of the alarm. Click mouse on ALL 4 BLOCKS to see decoding information.
018,1,First,alarm source,Specified Value:1 = Driver door . 2 = Pax door . 3 = Left rear door 4 = Right rear door. (continued next balloon)
018,2,Second,alarm source,Specified Value:5 = Trunk lid. 6 = Hood open. 7 = Terminal 15. 8 = Interior protection. (continued next balloon)
018,3,Third,alarm source,Specified Value:9 = Tire puncture/theft LF. 10 = Tire RF. 11 = Tire LR. 12 = Tire RR. 13 = Tire spare. (continued)
018,4,Fourth,alarm source,Specified Value:14 = Inclination. 15 = Siren. 16 = Immobilizer. 17 = Trailer. 255 = No alarm triggering.
;
For your convenience, I have attached a photograph of the original VW documentation that explains this.
Michael
*How to determine what has caused the alarm to go off*
_Central Comfort Controller (address 46), Measured Value Block 018_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_ Absolutely true, this is how it works. Anything else seems to be a malfunction. And it's not a MFI setting, mine is set at "auto unlock" and "auto lock" and it works just like that. 

Here's how the relocking procedure is intended to work. It operates this way on any Volkswagen product manufactured in the last 10 years:
1) If the unlock button on the remote key fob is pressed, and the car receives the signal and unlocks but no door is opened, the vehicle will re-lock all the doors and re-arm the alarm (if it was previously armed) within a fairly short period of time. I don't know exactly what that length of time is, but you could probably find that information in the large book that is provided in the glove compartment of your Volkswagen. It's 'about' 30 seconds, more or less.
2) The trunk or rear deck is a totally different thing. On some VW products, pressing the trunk unlock button on the remote allows you to open the trunk by subsequently pressing an electrical switch on the outside of the trunk or deck lid (examples - Golf IV, Jetta IV), on other VW products, pressing the trunk unlock button on the remote actually pops the trunk lid.
From here, trunk or deck lid gets complicated, because it depends on what the possibility of a person getting trapped in the rear enclosure is, and whether the vehicle is USA spec or 'rest of world' (ROW) spec. If a person cannot be trapped in the rear enclosure (e.g. a Touareg), then normally unlocking the vehicle doors will also unlock the trunk, in the sense that the trunk or rear deck can be subsequently opened with no further use of the remote or the key blade. If a person could conceivably be trapped in the trunk (Golf or Jetta type vehicles), then the remote key fob or key blade must be used to unlock the trunk or rear deck, even if the car doors happen to be unlocked. 
In the ROW, unlocking the doors will also allow the trunk to be opened at any time, regardless of the vehicle body design. This is because VW assumes that people in the ROW will teach their children to refrain from playing with the trunk of their vehicle and getting trapped inside.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I don't know exactly what that length of time is, but you could probably find that information in the large book that is provided in the glove compartment of your Volkswagen. 

What? There is a large book in my glove compartment? I certainly hope that it isn't the Bible or Koran because I'm an atheist. Now that you told us about this, I think we all better look at it to be sure of what it really is.


----------



## mweller (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (PanEuropean)*

Imagine if that "large book" in the glove compartment was actually read before posting questions on this forum. We'd see half the number of postings.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (mweller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mweller* »_Imagine if that "large book" in the glove compartment was actually read before posting questions on this forum. We'd see half the number of postings.

So in reality, that large book shouldn't be in our glove compartment. it should be next to our computer so we can first look at it to see if the answer to our questions are contained within. This will save energy because we won't even have to trun the computer on. And as an added bonus, we will get better fuel mileage by not lugging around those extra pounds of paper.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_.... And as an added bonus, we will get better fuel mileage by not lugging around those extra pounds of paper.

Not to mention the solution to the "pulling to the right" issue, which may be very well attributed to the unevenly distributed presence of the extra weight of that book.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (jinxegg)*

Just noticed that there is a second page of data for that particular measured value block (018, the cause of the last 4 alarm cycles). Please feel free to make wisecracks about it, too.
Michael
*Continuation of Table of Alarm Causes*


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (PanEuropean)*

Actually, teasing aside, I learned something from this thread. My alarm should go off if the car is locked and a tire is deflated. I don't remember ever hearing about that before.
I'm curious if this works in the Touareg - but I don't think I'll test it.
Thanks for the info Michael.


----------



## mweller (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (spockcat)*

I guess there is the option of reading and actually retaining the information in your head. Even though the manual won't solve all problems, "RTFM" is not a bad rule to live by.









_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
So in reality, that large book shouldn't be in our glove compartment. it should be next to our computer so we can first look at it to see if the answer to our questions are contained within. This will save energy because we won't even have to trun the computer on. And as an added bonus, we will get better fuel mileage by not lugging around those extra pounds of paper.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Actually, teasing aside, I learned something from this thread. My alarm should go off if the car is locked and a tire is deflated. I don't remember ever hearing about that before.
I'm curious if this works in the Touareg - but I don't think I'll test it.
Thanks for the info Michael.

Somehow I doubt that the alarm will go off. I can't imagine the TPMS is active all the time monitoring the signal from the wheels, even when the car is parked and locked. Otherwise, you would/should get an alarm is the wheels are removed/stolen while the car is locked.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_ ...My alarm should go off if the car is locked and a tire is deflated.... Thanks for the info Michael.

You are most welcome. I'm curious to know if the alarm goes off if a tire is deflated while the vehicle is locked also. There are a great number of things that our vehicles have capability of, but are not enabled - control of the windows with the remote key fob being the best example. Also, be aware that some functions, such as tow-away protection (inclination sensor) require additional hardware in the vehicle.
Always be cautious about reading too much into VW technical documentation. The documents tend to be pretty catholic, but the vehicles are very country specific.
Michael


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
... Otherwise, you would/should get an alarm is the wheels are removed/stolen while the car is locked. 

And that would be a good thing, wouldn't it. It might also be an easy way to test if this feature is enabled. Hmm...


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
And that would be a good thing, wouldn't it. It might also be an easy way to test if this feature is enabled. Hmm...


I would say that the wheels are protected by the inclination sensors, which being special hardware, so happen to be installed on my Treg.(Thank you VW) 
To steel a wheel you need to either jack the car or tamper with it in some way(no offense to "pros") and this will trigger the sensors and thus the alarm.
Apart from the MFI, which has settings to enable/disable "interior" and "towing/inclination" alarm triggering, there are two special disable buttons on the bottom of the driver's side middle pillar, which will disable these features just before you lock the car and only for this time.
Next time you unlock the car, the system will return to the MFI enabled settings.(Good for leaving pets inside a locked car or having the car on a ferry ship with rough seas).
P.S. This is what I remember from that big book, which I don't have handy right now. 
Tomorrow I will have the Treg on a ferry to the sunny island of Crete, where I will spend my Easter holidays for the next 5 days and I will test it.
If it doesn't work, I will have 6 hours before I arrive to Crete to study that big book and find out what I do wrong....


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Anti-theft alarm on Touareg (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_
I would say that the wheels are protected by the inclination sensors, which being special hardware, so happen to be installed on my Treg.(Thank you VW) 
To steel a wheel you need to either jack the car or tamper with it in some way(no offense to "pros") and this will trigger the sensors and thus the alarm.
Apart from the MFI, which has settings to enable/disable "interior" and "towing/inclination" alarm triggering, there are two special disable buttons on the bottom of the driver's side middle pillar, which will disable these features just before you lock the car and only for this time.
Next time you unlock the car, the system will return to the MFI enabled settings.(Good for leaving pets inside a locked car or having the car on a ferry ship with rough seas).
P.S. This is what I remember from that big book, which I don't have handy right now. 
Tomorrow I will have the Treg on a ferry to the sunny island of Crete, where I will spend my Easter holidays for the next 5 days and I will test it.
If it doesn't work, I will have 6 hours before I arrive to Crete to study that big book and find out what I do wrong....


American Touaregs do not have the towing/inclination, nor the interior sensors. So unless the tire deflate/missing tire sensor trips the alarm, the wheel theifs can make off with our wheels without the car making a peep. Of course an alarm won't stop someone who really wants the wheels, but I would take comfort knowing they at least get their ears blasted while doing it.


----------

